

If you know the name of my first pet, you have access to my accounts - wesleyzhao
http://wesleyzhao.com/if-you-know-the-name-of-my-first-pet

======
jinushaun
The predefined security questions always bothered me. They're either really
easy to guess (first pet, first car, high school you graduated from, etc), or
doesn't apply to me. For example, I don't know where I was born and don't know
my grandparents. I prefer custom security questions.

------
momokatte
My first pet is totally fictional.

~~~
zdw
As is mine. The only way to make those questions secure is to generate bogus
answers and write them down.

The funniest thing in the world is when you're on the phone and have to give
them:

 _Operator:_ Uh, sir, what's your mother's maiden name?

 _Me:_ The Grand Canyon

 _Operator:_ ...I guess it is.

Fun times!

